# Jetseal 109 durability test



## King Eric

Right. My car wears a different combination on the bodywork of all different sorts of waxes (including Royale as of this weekend-Thanks for letting me use some of yours Johnny boy!) but I never really have bothered to wax the wheels until this weekend.

I have applied three coats of Jetseal 109 to the Impreza wheels and will not be cleaning them until this Friday night. This week I will cover nearly 1000 miles, and do some serious braking around my favourite country roads on Thursday morning  

I clayed the wheels (but could not remove them as my poxy jack has failed!) and then applied leaving them for 30 mins before buffing. I applied last night before bed, the last coat. And then this morning in scoarching heat removed the final layer. (easily I hasten to add!) 

Lets see just how good this stuff is at protecting your cars rims!  

Keep em peeled kids. And I will do a mid-week write-up as well  

J


----------



## GlynRS2

I look forward to the updates as two coats of Jetseal 109 went on my wheels today. I will only be doing about 100miles in the next week though


----------



## spitfire

And you want us to believe you after last night.


----------



## drnh

spitfire said:


> And you want us to believe you after last night.


:lol:

Boy who cried wolf syndrome now KE

You`ve only got yourself to blame

Daz


----------



## King Eric

Its all good-seriously I have applied 4 coats of Jetseal


----------



## Mike_001

King Eric said:


> I have applied 4 coats of Jetseal


On that IPod too? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gaz VW

LMAO @ the ipod comments 

When you said buffed off the next morning, did you leave the Jetseal on the wheels overnight?


----------



## Thomas-182

Sounds good KE, look forward to hearing about the results.


----------



## King Eric

Gaz VW said:


> LMAO @ the ipod comments
> 
> When you said buffed off the next morning, did you leave the Jetseal on the wheels overnight?


Yeah I did 

Came off easier than I thought it would as well

Day 2)

They seem less dirty than the day after a wash, seeing as this is the first real good coat I have applied to them for a while thats little wonder! 

200 miles down


----------



## King Eric

Ok, 650 miles gone. Johnnyopolis saw them tonight. Maybe he'll comment.

Wiped the corner (which always gets embedded brake dust off my AP Pads) and it just came straight off! 

I'll probably leave them until Sunday now and then do a bit of footage of how they come up. I'm half tempted to leave them until next week. But lets face it, if we can get protection enough to make the wheel cleaning simply a rinse we are laughing! 

Johnny thought I had washed the car since last weekend as well.  I had'nt!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Eric my friend has had jetseal on since may the 5th and its still beading....

His wheels are still also cleaning fine with no effort at all


----------



## Paul-T

Hmmm..interesting stuff KE. You can do the clean wheels talk on Sunday then.


----------



## Mike_001

I have also just finished the first layer of JetSeal on the MkIV's alloys.
Easy to apply, easy to wipe off.
And it leaves a very nice finish to the touch.
Great so far. Next layer tomorrow. :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2

My wheels are definitely looking much cleaner than usual wearing the Jetseal 109. I think this is going to prove to be a top wheel sealant :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

says it all for gloss



















And wiping dry wheel after week


----------



## King Eric

Ok.

I covered 920 miles last week. A large combination of different roads, mostly however country B roads with some very fast A roads and sometimes seriously heavy braking from speed.

This was the wheel yesterday at the Lotus detailing day at Clean and Shiny.

As you can see, it is actually not that dirty. Normally without the coats of Jetseal I would see a virtually black wheel thanks to the AP pads I have on the front of the car. Trouble is, while the brakes work wonders for my driving style they absolutely ruin the look of the wheels within 100 miles normally! This however has changed thanks to Jetseal 

Before.










As you can see, it is not dirty really. You can still see the paint (which is rare when I do this sort of mileage in a week!)

A close up of how the brake dust has 'sat' on top of the Jetseal and not penetrated onto the surface of the paint...










And then the money shot.

Washed with WATER ONLY (no shampoo, wheel brightener or even a mitt of any sort) and you are left with this and SERIOUS beading! (Daffy was amazed, for once!)










I will be leaving the car for a whole week of driving now, and then the baked on dust of this week will be left in my garage for two weeks while I go and the first bit of 2007 holiday sun with the wife

I'll report back further then on the durability of Jetseal

So far, I am SO ANNOYED this was'nt available for the last 6 years of ownership! 

10/10 so far!!!!!

Get it while its on the shelves guys! CLICK HERE!


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Nice review there Kingus Ericus... 

Those wheels did look mint yesterday... 

Speaking of which, did you manage to prize your leather pants off last night after the concert you went too....

Johnny


----------



## King Eric

The concert was actually amazing, the sound was like nothing I have experienced! Very well sorted :thumb:

A link to a thread with the video for the Jetseal wheel clean is found HERE


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Again im glad someone else has found out how tough this stuff is......

Oh KE are you cool with me posting this on 2 other car forums!!!

Big brakes need big products


----------



## 2548

Johnnyopolis said:


> Those wheels did look mint yesterday...


Almost as mint as mine , cleaned and ready to recieve the Jet seal. Thanks for the order Johnny:thumb: Got these PWRC1's some rotas and some RS4 Alloys to do too. Will post up the results.


----------



## Mike_001

King Eric said:


> Washed with WATER ONLY (no shampoo, wheel brightener or even a mitt of any sort) and you are left with this and SERIOUS beading!
> 
> 10/10 so far!!!!!


Same here. :thumb:


----------



## 2548

V.


----------



## GlynRS2

That is seriously impressive stuff :thumb:
I have to say that my wheels don't even look dirty yet, which is very unusual - this could be the ultimate wheel sealant?


----------



## deej

By the sounds of it its doing better than a single layer of CG's Wheel Guard!

More money!


----------



## CK888

Wow..impressive indeed, I need some of that


----------



## Bigpikle

....and i just bought and put on 3 layers of CG Wheel Guard:wall: 

I particularly like the fact you can apply a 2nd coat so quickly. Will have to get some to try on the rest of the car.


----------



## Finerdetails

well if its any good the FD van will soon show up, its got two layers on and does enough weekly miles to test any product... and its a van so carries even more or a test and gets hammered! The wash consists of a fairly strong snowfoam rinse to avoid any contact washing...


----------



## Mike_001

It's now eleven days since I applied two layers of JetSeal on the alloys of the Golf.
Today (750 miles later) it was time for a little cleaning.

No shampoo, no wheel cleaner, no brush. PW only.

Before:










After:










:thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle

pretty impressive. I'll have about the same on mine by the time I get back this weekend, so can compare. That does look good!


----------



## GlynRS2

Very impressive cleaning there Mike_001 from only a PW. With those wheels the Jetseal is certainly going to save you some time :thumb:


----------



## Bulla2000

@Mike: great results.
Cant wait to have mine here.


----------



## DV82

Going to have to get me some of that! I am refurbishing my alloys at the moment, finished one but really need a good wheel seal to protect the finish. Also as previously mentioned, that could save some serious time when u have BBS Wheels :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle

any more news?


----------



## King Eric

Not yet Pigpikle. I'm in the states at the moment and the car is sat at home with baked on brake dust hardening  I will post a further update after a hectic week of driving next week. The cars also getting some modifications as well which may put a strain on the brakes (if the driving already does not do enough! lol)


----------



## A20 LEE

so far i've found that wheels seem to reduce the amount of muck on the wheels but once you do get a build up, you still need to use a wheel brush.


----------



## Jace

Just had a nice delivery from CW&W, in which was a bottle of this new wonder material :thumb: 

Looking forward to washing her down tonight & slapping some on tomorrow morning when I wake @ 5am (weekend insomnia )

Gona try one setof wheels with plain 109 & the other side with polycharged 109


----------



## Slick 77

Looking forward to washing her down tonight & slapping some on tomorrow morning when I wake @ 5am (weekend insomnia )

:lol: I usually get up that early to detailer the car, so I've the rest of the day to spend with the Mrs.

Great review for the 109, will have to order some of this stuff after I get a wheel refurbed!!


----------



## rs4john

Mike_001 said:


> It's now eleven days since I applied two layers of JetSeal on the alloys of the Golf.
> Today (750 miles later) it was time for a little cleaning.
> 
> No shampoo, no wheel cleaner, no brush. PW only.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


Thats fantastic, I must get some for my new RS4:thumb:


----------



## adb

Just had some turn up in the post this morning (thanks Johnny :thumb: ) - how are you guys applying this??? i used to use my fingers to apply poorboys wheel sealant as i found it easier to get in all the little nooks and crannies on my BBS's - would that be something that could be done with this?


----------



## nogrille

this stuff is amazing! so much beading! It's a ***** to see where you have applied it on silver though.....


----------



## Mike_001

adb said:


> i used to use my fingers to apply poorboys wheel sealant as i found it easier to get in all the little nooks and crannies on my BBS's


I always wear microfiber gloves when applying sealant on wheels.
Put a tiny bead on each finger and there you go. Simple as that.
Works very well for me.


----------



## adb

that's one hell of an idea! must make scratching your **** a real pleasure too


----------



## MOB

adb said:


> that's one hell of an idea! must make scratching your **** a real pleasure too


Once applied, you only have to gently hose your ass each week, such is the durability :thumb:


----------



## vindaloo

MOB said:


> Once applied, you only have to gently hose your ass each week, such is the durability :thumb:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bigpikle

MOB said:


> Once applied, you only have to gently hose your ass each week, such is the durability :thumb:


Please......*NO BEFORE AND AFTER SHOTS!*


----------



## King Eric

adb said:


> Just had some turn up in the post this morning (thanks Johnny :thumb: ) - how are you guys applying this??? i used to use my fingers to apply poorboys wheel sealant as i found it easier to get in all the little nooks and crannies on my BBS's - would that be something that could be done with this?


I don't see why not to be honest. Leave it on a good 30 mins and apply a few coats on a dry day. Buff real good and you will need a final buff the day after.

Then sit back, relax and take in how clean your wheels are for a long time


----------



## King Eric

Right.

My car has not been washed for nearly 6 weeks now. Nor have the wheels.

In fact, the wheels are actually black on the front. From a distance it appears I have anthracite alloys.

Closer in it seems I have dark brown ones..

This weekend (subject to the mother-in-law getting in the way) I intend on giving her a clean up.

I'll get some pics up, and I feel this will be the best tes of Jetseals durability not just for wheels but for the paint as well following a few coats before I went away in June

There is something oddly satisfying leaving your car to get so dirty knowing that the clean will be so satisfying!


----------



## nogrille

I take it the engine's fixed then?


----------



## wd40

Been looking at this product for a while now and so now i think its time i ordered some !!!!!:thumb:


----------



## Jules86

Just ordered mine last night. Hopefully coming soon (i messed up on the delivery address!!) 
Will be used for these which are a nightmare to keep clean









Will report back on how good it is once ive used it! I currently use jeffs acrylic with poorboys wheel sealent topped wih p21s and its not too bad but not great concidering i clean them everynight and its never 'easy' to clean


----------



## Bigpikle

Jules86 said:


> Will report back on how good it is once ive used it! I currently use jeffs acrylic with poorboys wheel sealent topped wih p21s and its not too bad but not great concidering i clean them everynight and its never 'easy' to clean


:doublesho I find even after a week of collecting crap on top of the CG wheel guard it wipe's off with a simple soapy sponge or even just a drag of the finger! I guess the finish on yours makes them harder to clean off? I'm sure the Jetseal will sort them out so look forward to hearing.


----------



## Jules86

Applied yesterday so will report back soon :thumb:


----------



## King Eric

nogrille said:


> I take it the engine's fixed then?


Sorry yeah, fixed a while back now. Did'nt hang about to have that sorted

Wheels are uber dirty still

Have not had the time to wash them yet! Hope the Jetseal is holding up well under all that cack


----------



## nogrille

nice one


----------



## davewave1

King Eric said:


> Sorry yeah, fixed a while back now. Did'nt hang about to have that sorted
> 
> Wheels are uber dirty still
> 
> Have not had the time to wash them yet! Hope the Jetseal is holding up well under all that cack


How's the Jetseal doing?


----------



## Slick 77

this thread made me give this a go also, I've applied 3 layers so far over 2 days, hopefully with do the trick :thumb:


----------



## trionic

Three layers of JetSeal, one week later only half the brake dust washed off and there was little water beading. Mitted the wheel gently, now barely any beading and the paintwork surface feels as it did before the JetSeal was applied.

Product was applied to a wheel which had been thoroughly cleaned off the vehicle. Each layer was left for 30 minutes before being lightly buffed. The only mistake I made was not waiting 20 minutes before applying the next layer.


----------



## rs4john

Waste of time then!!!


----------



## trionic

Yep! But it's no judgement against the product, as so many other people have had great success. I'll chalk it down to a mistake that I made :newbie:


----------



## Slick 77

I was tempted not to leave it for 20 mins before layers so detailed some other parts of the car in between! you gonna try it again?


----------



## trionic

I will try it again, but not yet.

When cleaning one of the wheels off the car I realised that it's in poor condition. Kerbing, corrosion and worn out paint. All four wheels need to refurbished. I may get them done this year, if not then early next year.

When they're all refurbed I'll reapply the JetSeal (and probably some Collinite too!).


----------



## Bigpikle

trionic said:


> Yep! But it's no judgement against the product, as so many other people have had great success. I'll chalk it down to a mistake that I made :newbie:


certainly doesnt sound typical of most people's experience, although I havent yet managed to get any for myself.

My car has 2 coats of CG wheel guard on it and hasnt had a wash for 2 weeks but covered a lot of miles, and the wheels are caked in brake dust. Last night it looked like big tar spots as well, but a simple light finger swipe removed the whole lot, so for now that is my benchmark.


----------



## stomper250

King Eric said:


> Sorry yeah, fixed a while back now. Did'nt hang about to have that sorted
> 
> Wheels are uber dirty still
> 
> Have not had the time to wash them yet! Hope the Jetseal is holding up well under all that cack


King Eric,

Have you cleaned your wheels yet since you left them covered in brake dust? Any pics?


----------



## Jackster1

I applied 2 coats of Jetseal to my alloys last weekend - been driving the car all week, looks very clean considering - brake dust seems to have not settled like it usually does - very pleased so far :thumb:


----------



## King Eric

stomper250 said:


> King Eric,
> 
> Have you cleaned your wheels yet since you left them covered in brake dust? Any pics?


Hi mate. I am really sorry, and this goes for everyone. I washed the wheels prior to Goodwood and failed to photograph them. That said they are dirtier now thanks to the little drive down their and back 

I am getting my new pressure washer delivered Monday (as my last one got nicked recently) and then I will give the car another thorough clean.

The wheels will have had about 550 miles of abuse by then. I'm off down to Kent this weekend and going for a drive with a few of my mates out that way so they will be even dirtier.

They are still beading now, and last weekend they washed with simple agitation of soap and hot water and a wheel brush from C&S. No need for any Wheel Brightener or anything yet. And they buffed up into a nice shine as well.

I'll get some pics up if I get the time to clean it this week


----------



## Mouse

Should I put a coat of CG Wheel Guard under Jetseal, over it or nothing at all?


----------



## Bigpikle

I have read of people puttin Jetseal over WG but havent tried it myself. i have 2 layers of CG WG which have been on a few weeks and they are still beading very well. Light wash with a sponge and shampoo and they came up sparkling with no effort :thumb:

I hear Jetseal is great but dont forget WG by itself is pretty awesome as well IMHO. Looking forward to pics Eric.


----------



## n_d_fox

Looking at this with interest now as i want a longer lasting sealant for the Mondeo... been using AG EGP over SRP which gave a nice finish but nothing like i'm seeing in the show it off's.

For the wheels, mine have polished spokes so look dirty really quickly. With a few coats of 109 i hope to prolong the just cleaned look. Does anyone know how well the 109 will stand up against using Meg's wheel brightener to clean them when required? Would i need to reapply the 109?


----------



## Jules86

trionic said:


> Three layers of JetSeal, one week later only half the brake dust washed off and there was little water beading. Mitted the wheel gently, now barely any beading and the paintwork surface feels as it did before the JetSeal was applied.
> 
> Product was applied to a wheel which had been thoroughly cleaned off the vehicle. Each layer was left for 30 minutes before being lightly buffed. The only mistake I made was not waiting 20 minutes before applying the next layer.


There is you're mistake. I applied 2 layers and they work brilliantly, i left the second layer for 4 hours so it could bond. I clean them with a dry microfibre now. Hold on ill get some pics

A couple of days of brake dust and dirt








A quick wipe with my finger








A wipe with a dry microfibre over the wheels









Awsome stuff. Poorboys wheel sealent would require more than dry microfibre!! :thumb:


----------



## adb

n_d_fox said:


> Looking at this with interest now as i want a longer lasting sealant for the Mondeo... been using AG EGP over SRP which gave a nice finish but nothing like i'm seeing in the show it off's.
> 
> For the wheels, mine have polished spokes so look dirty really quickly. With a few coats of 109 i hope to prolong the just cleaned look. Does anyone know how well the 109 will stand up against using Meg's wheel brightener to clean them when required? Would i need to reapply the 109?


You would almost certainly need to reapply the 109 (or any sealant) if you used WB. It's harsh stuff. If you've got them well sealed with a few layers of jetseal, there's really no need for you to use WB anyway, as a quick wipe with ordinary shampoo and a microfibre will bring them up fine without the need for harsh wheel cleaners. Personally i use CG citrus wash 10:1 in a foaming spray bottle, but have also used just a quirt of hyperwash in a bucket previously. :thumb:


----------



## trionic

Jules86 said:


> There is you're mistake. I applied 2 layers and they work brilliantly, i left the second layer for 4 hours so it could bond.


How long did you wait between buffing off one layer and applying the next?

The bottle says only fifteen minutes is required for JetSeal to bond and that twenty minutes should be left before applying the next layer.


----------



## dhracer

Anyone used jetseal 109 on polished rims yet? (all the photos I've seen are on painted rims) looking for a solution to stop having to continually polish my rims :wall:


----------



## Jules86

I left the first layer 20 mins then left the second layer 4 hours before buffing off. Has worked so well! I did the same for a car i recently detailed and it has brilliant shine after a drive upto nottingham and back from the isle of wight!


----------



## Slick 77

Update: applied this on my diamond polished alloys, have driven more than 500 miles since the BH weekend. Cleaned the wheels yesterday, all I needed was a soft wheel brush and some water to get them clean again!

No wonder this has sold out its awesome stuff.


----------



## Rinko

Deffo going to have to get some of this.

I spent ages cleaning my wheels, had them off the car, full de-tar, then AG SRP'd and Collinite'd them - but if anything they seem to be attracting more dirt than before. Deffo going to try and sealant route instead!


----------



## rs4john

Rinko said:


> Deffo going to have to get some of this.
> 
> I spent ages cleaning my wheels, had them off the car, full de-tar, then AG SRP'd and Collinite'd them - but if anything they seem to be attracting more dirt than before. Deffo going to try and sealant route instead!


Yea me too, mine just collect more muck now cleaned with other stuff, Jetseal 109 here we come.:car:


----------



## chargedvr6

would using a pressure washer remove the 109? and would it be enough to remove the brake dust etc?


----------



## Neil_S

chargedvr6 said:


> would using a pressure washer remove the 109? and would it be enough to remove the brake dust etc?


A pressure washer will not remove it.

If it performs as well as Zaino CS then you'll be able to remove substantial amounts of dust with pressure alone (until it fades so that you have to use a mitt to remove the dust), I did a video...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=43527


----------



## chargedvr6

christ thats good iv ordered a bottle of 109 im praying it arrives tomorow if so the wheels are comin off too hehe


----------



## pstevo

Were did you find some ..that was in stock wouldnt mind trying this ..?


----------



## bluevortex

I just picked up 2 bottles of 109 and a bottle ez creme glaze - Would there be any bennefit to using the glaze on the wheels prior to 2 coats of 109?


----------



## Glossmax

Yes, will improve the looks.


----------



## bluevortex

Pug_101 said:


> Yes, will improve the looks.


Its going to be long day then


----------



## Mouse

Drove 500 miles from Aberdeen to Northampton with 2 layers of Jetseal on the wheels. Gave them a wash and they came up perfect!


----------



## A20 LEE

On the wheels of my mum vw touareg the jetseal has stopped beading. Lasted about 8-9 weeks, applied polycharged JS to the wheels of the Navara on the 2rd of September. I'll let you know how that does.


----------



## rs4john

*Just ordered mine*

109 should arrive any day, looking forward to clean wheels at least for a week at a time.:wave:


----------



## ianFRST

will jetseal outlast PB wheel wax?


----------



## rs4john

ianFRST said:


> will jetseal outlast PB wheel wax?


I don't know, I have been using Autoglym "Lifeshine" I had a spare bottle that they treat the bodywork with, been giving two coats per wheel, total crap.
109 must be better.:detailer:


----------



## richjohnhughes

i've never felt the need to seal my wheels.

wash em once a week and they come up fine.....without having to scrub.


----------



## rs4john

richjohnhughes said:


> i've never felt the need to seal my wheels.
> 
> wash em once a week and they come up fine.....without having to scrub.


Well the outside Rich i would agree, Mine are clean as new "Inside" as well.


----------

